# Any Mill info???



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of the Western Sawyer Sawmill. I have checked on the internet (not recently) but have found nothing. It is a portable mill I want to say from the 60's. I am looking at upgrading the guide blocks and am looking for anyone who knows where a guy might find some Micarta blocks that they have used for the guides. Or does anyone know of an option to upgrade to some type of roller bearing guides. I will try to post pictures of the guides blocks later but here is the mill.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

http://sawmills.net/newpage1.htm
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

Darren your plethora of knowledge astounds me. Thank you for the info.


----------

